# Nimi ice



## vib-E

Has anybody been around nimi.?any bays froze?maybe the whole lake.lol.Im hoping to be on it next weekend on a bay.preferbly c-5....but at this point won't be to picky.if not it'll be a farm pond...looks like the weathers gonna get us some ice if not next weekend.guaranteed the following weekend...

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Most of Nimmy is still wide open, especially the South End (Dam Area).,Western shoreline is wide open., starting to skim coat on East & Northern Shores.

Here's a pic of the Campground Bay at noon today, Saturday 1/12

1/2" ICE.... AT BEST


----------



## vib-E

OK thanks for the ice report.that bay will surely be good to go in a week.

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Good work today IBJ, but I would have preferred to see some pictures of Bobberbuckandaquarter out on the ice, have to wait a day or two!


----------



## swone

vib-E said:


> OK thanks for the ice report.that bay will surely be good to go in a week.
> 
> Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


It might be ready sooner, and don’t call me Shirley!!!


----------



## vib-E

swone said:


> It might be ready sooner, and don’t call me Shirley!!!


Only problem with sooner is I can't get out till the weekend.lol

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## vib-E

How's nimi looking?


Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Heard the dam area(South) and SW shore were still open as of Tuesday 1/15. Bobberbucket Dave posted he didn't notice much new ice formation between Monday & Tuesday. 

I'm giving it serious thought to giving it a shot Thursday afternoon/early evening.


----------



## dlancy

I drive around the lake yesterday. On the south end there were a few open areas near the islands. On the north end there was still a surprising amount of open water. There were three guys fishing campground bay.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vib-E

I'm sure hope this area is good to go Sunday...and Im sure the snow coming gonna slow ice growth down.









Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

It was 1 1/2 off the ramp there yesterday. The snow will be the wild card. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vib-E

dustinlancy said:


> It was 1 1/2 off the ramp there yesterday. The snow will be the wild card.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kinda what I figured on the snow

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Was three inches at the half a dozen spots I measured at the C5 but the rest of the lake I didn't figure were worth checking. Was there for 3 hours and caught about a dozen gills of which 4 were FO's.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Looks like the ice will still be very sketchy this weekend too. It will push guys to try questionable areas. Sad to say, but guys are gonna go swimming this weekend.

*TAKE ALL YOUR SAFETY GEAR!!*


----------



## Evinrude58

Plan on hitting campground bay tomorrow is anyone else planning on being there?


----------



## Wally15

Evinrude58 said:


> Plan on hitting campground bay tomorrow is anyone else planning on being there?


I'm planning on going just don't no what time yet PM me your phone number if u don't mind


----------



## vib-E

Let us know what the ice is like

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wally15

vib-E said:


> Let us know what the ice is like
> 
> Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


Will do


----------



## vib-E

Wally15 said:


> Will do


How'd it go?


Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wally15

vib-E said:


> How'd it go?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


Ice 3 inches but very sketchy use spud not good fishing there today think this snow has them shut down was making a lot of noise when I walked off


----------



## Wally15

vib-E said:


> How'd it go?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


I didn't make it out friday went today Saturday


----------



## icebucketjohn

Here's 2 pics from Nimmy C1 Saturday Jan 18, 2019 3pm. C1 is WIDE OPEN.
Nobody on the ice at the Campground Bay


----------



## Wally15

icebucketjohn said:


> Here's 2 pics from Nimmy C1 Saturday Jan 18, 2019 3pm. C1 is WIDE OPEN.
> Nobody on the ice at the Campground Bay
> 
> View attachment 290089
> View attachment 290091


I left there about noon ice was sketchy making a lot of noise when I spudded off


----------



## vib-E

Wally15 said:


> I left there about noon ice was sketchy making a lot of noise when I spudded off


I saw on Facebook somebody went thru the ice yesterday on campground bay.









Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Yes he did. He and his buddy walked into an area where nobody had been. They were not spudding and no picks. Said to them to be careful that the area in front of them looked sketchy.


----------



## icebucketjohn

After the driveway & sidewalk are cleared, I may take a drive around PLX & Nimmy. I'll post a report & Pics, but I won't be drilling holes today. (fighting a head-cold).


----------



## vib-E

Waiting patiently.how much snow did green get up that way..I'm really thinking taking work off Monday and Tuesday to fish nimi..I'm about 35-40 min from nimi.I'd take a drive my self but the roads look crappy out there.lol

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_E

I’m 5 min from Nimi and we got about 8 inches of snow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vib-E

Dave_E said:


> I’m 5 min from Nimi and we got about 8 inches of snow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eh maybe a lot of the snow blew off the lake that was already froze.


Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone

icebucketjohn said:


> Looks like the ice will still be very sketchy this weekend too. It will push guys to try questionable areas. Sad to say, but guys are gonna go swimming this weekend.
> 
> *TAKE ALL YOUR SAFETY GEAR!!*


You were right on with a family of seven dumped in Sat. at Mosquito. Fortunatedly they were rescued quickly. Bad thing is all but two were kids! Be smart, be careful, be Safe!


----------



## vib-E

Any new ice reports as of today?

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Nimmy Monday 1/21/19 10am

C1: Still OPEN WATER., Not a chance of getting on
C5: (Campground Bay) 2 near the shoreline., tracks of others early this morning or yesterday afternoon.
C6: Froze over, Nobody on or signs of such., but no spud holes either

2 guys next to Christman Rd (High Tension Tower Bay)., said 3" of ice. SKETCHY

Dam Area: Forget it.
S.Main St Boatlaunch: Froze over, but highly Questionable Ice.


----------



## Evinrude58

3-4 inches of ice at campground bay and 3 inches of crap on top it. Stayed in the same are we have fishing for a week. Caught about 2 dozen, was slow most of the day. Hopefully 45 and rain Wednesday melts the snow/slush so the ice can build better. Oh when I left there was someone on at C6 about 75 feet from ramp.


----------



## floater99

Thanks for youre reports guys think ill wait a bit if you go B XTRA CAREFUL


----------



## vib-E

floater99 said:


> Thanks for youre reports guys think ill wait a bit if you go B XTRA CAREFUL


Yeah I'm waiting...checked a farm pond out today.two hits with a spud bar and it went thru..I was like no I'm good...snow had it insulated...maybe the weekend.

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## randazzo87

I've fished nimi a few times in the summer from the kayak but not aware of the sections of the lake. Does anyone have a map showing sections? Thinking about giving it a try this weekend ice allowing. Thanks


----------



## vib-E

What area u wanting to see?u want to see countours?


randazzo87 said:


> I've fished nimi a few times in the summer from the kayak but not aware of the sections of the lake. Does anyone have a map showing sections? Thinking about giving it a try this weekend ice allowing. Thanks


Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## randazzo87

just looking for a general map stating the sections. I see people are talking about section c5 and other sections. I have one of the fishing map books from wally world just don't see and sections numbers anywhere.


----------



## icebucketjohn

ODNR District 3 has local contour maps available. for free.


----------



## buckzye11

The C1-C6 areas are all on Christman Rd.. south to north. areas are marked with wooden posts. They are there to mark parking areas/access points.


----------



## swone

Boating USA has a really sweet app that will show you all the contours of most local lakes and quite a few sweet things to look for like sunken bridges, road beds and creek beds. buckzye11 is right on about the areas, the only two other spots we talk about on here all the time are
Campground Bay (at the campground) and Pizza Bay, a little bay at the extreme northwest corner of the reservoir, right behind a really good pizza place called Guisseppe's

https://www.navionics.com/usa/apps/navionics-boating


----------



## Evinrude58

Drove by Nimmy at noon. Rain had cleared the snow at Campground Bay but the access road was terrible. Was one guy coming off the ice said they were biting earlier in the morning.


----------



## randazzo87

ok guys thanks for all the information!! hopefully with all this rain and colder conditions coming I can get out there this coming weekend!!..


----------



## vib-E

Any new updates?other then campground bay.ice thickness.plan on to be out all weekend and prob Mon and Tues day.take a lil vacation if u know what I mean.lol

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Heard another guy went thru at Campground Bay yesterday around 4pm. Luckily he went in only to his waistline. Got out ok


----------



## swone

I was off of C6 yesterday, and there is a lot of really thick ice in the bay but it is surrounded by really thin ice. I was able to get out to the submerged bridge in front of the boat ramp but it was really slow fishing


----------



## Kyle cattarin

icebucketjohn said:


> Heard another guy went thru at Campground Bay yesterday around 4pm. Luckily he went in only to his waistline. Got out ok


I was there when it happened. He didn’t go in past his waste even though he was farther out in the bay. I’m glad he was able to make it out quick and he was ok. Still be careful out there everyone. Also. He was fishing that little area the whole time he was there. Then took a few steps I. The other direction and went through. The ice is super unpredictable at the moment


----------



## madm0j0

On my way to nimi. Anyone else going out?


----------



## vib-E

madm0j0 said:


> On my way to nimi. Anyone else going out?


Let us know how the ice is...and the area.and u talking about c-5 in front of the boat ramp?out by sunken bridge?

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

vib-E said:


> Let us know how the ice is...and the area.and u talking about c-5 in front of the boat ramp?out by sunken bridge?
> 
> Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


That’s C-6


----------



## madm0j0

Went to nimi then switched to osp. 5-7 inches at nimi. About same at osp. No fishies yet though.


----------



## B Ron 11

Should have went to Mosquito.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Drove to Nimmy after 4pm today.
99% Froze over

C1 Still has open water: Nobody on the ice
C4 High Tension Tower Bay: 2 shanty's off the large parking lot
C5 A couple on shanty's at Campground Bay
C6 Tracks, but nobody on the ice
Dam: Nuthin
S. Main St Boat Launch: Nobody on the ice


----------



## vib-E

Thanks for the update.


icebucketjohn said:


> Drove to Nimmy after 4pm today.
> 99% Froze over
> 
> C1 Still has open water: Nobody on the ice
> C4 High Tension Tower Bay: 2 shanty's off the large parking lot
> C5 A couple on shanty's at Campground Bay
> C6 Tracks, but nobody on the ice
> Dam: Nuthin
> S. Main St Boat Launch: Nobody on the ice


Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Honestly I was shocked yesterday at C6 by how much ice there was in that bay, but there were some soft/thin spots right even with the point to the south. It was all locked up and I would think with proper caution most of the south end should be walkable.


----------



## vib-E

Anybody gonna be at c-6 timarrow?I'm going in the afternoon.check some places out and prob end up fishing c-6.

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

vib-E said:


> Anybody gonna be at c-6 timarrow?I'm going in the afternoon.check some places out and prob end up fishing c-6.
> 
> Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


Good chance I'll be there on nimi somewhere around lunchtime.


----------



## vib-E

ltroyer said:


> Good chance I'll be there on nimi somewhere around lunchtime.


I'll be fishing somewhere around that circle.c-6 c-5 not sure which c it is.but I'll be right there.









Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

That would be c6. IBJ and I are going to check it out in the morning.


----------



## ltroyer

Just about ready to hit up nimi.going to try my flasher


----------



## vib-E

I'm on my way.soon as I find minnows


ltroyer said:


> Just about ready to hit up nimi.going to try my flasher


Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jrscarbrough1

vib-E said:


> I'm on my way.soon as I find minnows
> 
> Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


If you find them let us know where. Eddie's usually has some.


----------



## vib-E

jrscarbrough1 said:


> If you find them let us know where. Eddie's usually has some.


I went over to bolivar/zoar farmers market.and got them...didn't wanna chance getting up there and know minnows around.heading on the ice now

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## vib-E

Wife got one 10in perch in 7 ft of water.fishing in 10ft right now and nothing.moved to different depths.nothing.ice is 4in clear with4-5in cloudy on top.









Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I fished that bay ridiculously hard Thursday and it was weak


----------



## vib-E

No different today.lol


swone said:


> I fished that bay ridiculously hard Thursday and it was weak


Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

At least I know it wasn’t just me doing something wrong!


----------



## Evinrude58

Vib-e am guessing that was you that was just getting there as we were leaving. IBJ , Rob and I fished that area from 7:15 to 1. We probably drilled 100 holes all by hand. Barely seen a mark. Rob caught 3, I got 1 and IBJ 0. Still was nice to get out. Got to try my version of a smitty sled. Worked well but do have to make a tiny modification to it to make it even better.


----------



## vib-E

Evinrude58 said:


> Vib-e am guessing that was you that was just getting there as we were leaving. IBJ , Rob and I fished that area from 7:15 to 1. We probably drilled 100 holes all by hand. Barely seen a mark. Rob caught 3, I got 1 and IBJ 0. Still was nice to get out. Got to try my version of a smitty sled. Worked well but do have to make a tiny modification to it to make it even better.


I do believe so...I talked to the guy u was with had the ranger patch on his shirt smoking cigars...he was telling me about all the holes u guys drilled and the luck u all had.he had also said not to go south past that point.thin ice...anyway I'll be there again timarrow morning..

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

Fished campground bay managed a Gill n cat had some nibbles just a great day to be out.


----------



## vib-E

How'd u like that flasher?looked like everybody and there brother was at campground bay.lol


ltroyer said:


> Fished campground bay managed a Gill n cat had some nibbles just a great day to be out.


Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

vib-E said:


> How'd u like that flasher?looked like everybody and there brother was at campground bay.lol
> 
> Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


Well still getting the hang of it but can see now why u need one.


----------



## randazzo87

are you allowed to take a gas auger on nimi?


----------



## vib-E

Iv seen them being used there before...


randazzo87 said:


> are you allowed to take a gas auger on nimi?


Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## randazzo87

my buddy went today and said he seen people using one. I wanting to go tomorrow and bring my gas auger just don't want to get a ticket.... any ideas which section to go to?


----------



## vib-E

randazzo87 said:


> my buddy went today and said he seen people using one. I wanting to go tomorrow and bring my gas auger just don't want to get a ticket.... any ideas which section to go to?


I heard campground bay is OK.gills crappie.but I don't fish that area.I like more of a depth change.c-6 u can fish shallow as u want up to 25-28ft deep.try it all and u don't have to walk far.

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## vib-E

Section map I found.









Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## foundupnorth

I've used my gas auger there after it gets to 4 inches, bad shoulder. Never got issued or even talked to by the rangers.


----------



## Evinrude58

I personally called ODNR district three a few years back and they said a gas auger is ok on Nimi but not on Moggy. As far as I am aware there is no change to this since Metro took Nimmy over.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Think I may try the Sunday afternoon/early evening bite today., but gonna hit another part of Nimmy. (It won't be C6 again).


----------



## scooterj13

I Was out there for a little while but it was a kind of slow got a few gills and lost something big at the hole ice was about 4 1/2 in were I was in the campground bay a lot of ppl there


----------



## vib-E

scooterj13 said:


> I Was out there for a little while but it was a kind of slow got a few gills and lost something big at the hole ice was about 4 1/2 in were I was in the campground bay a lot of ppl there


I got skunked again at c-6 7-noon.nothing.tried from 5ft-15ft.marked no fish...what happened to nimi..usually mark them all day long.oh well I'll try again tomarrow.

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## randazzo87

I've been put since 1:30 haven't marked anything either.. still out grinding trying to catch something! C-6 10-15 ft minnow and wax worms no luck yet


----------



## claybeatty

Evinrude58 said:


> I personally called ODNR district three a few years back and they said a gas auger is ok on Nimi but not on Moggy. As far as I am aware there is no change to this since Metro took Nimmy over.


I contacted them on fb and they told me no gas. electric only includes augers. that was last year


----------



## swone

If you guys are just trying to make me feel good because I only caught two perch in five hours at C6 on Thursday it’s working. Honestly I’ve never done much good right around the boat ramp there I usually have to hike quite a ways south


----------



## vib-E

randazzo87 said:


> I've been put since 1:30 haven't marked anything either.. still out grinding trying to catch something! C-6 10-15 ft minnow and wax worms no luck yet


Let us know if u get anything.or at least mark something.lol

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## vib-E

swone said:


> If you guys are just trying to make me feel good because I only caught two perch in five hours at C6 on Thursday it’s working. Honestly I’ve never done much good right around the boat ramp there I usually have to hike quite a ways south


Ice is thin south of the point.or I would take a hike.lol

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## randazzo87

Well first skunk of the year! Talked to a couple other guys coming in same time I was at c6. Only one guy I talked caught anything. He said a couple small perch. Took a drive out to the campground a lot of traffic over there...


----------



## vib-E

I'm wondering how icebucketjohn did today.think he was gonna explore different spots today other then the c-6 and campground bay...like I said I'm going back to c-6 in the morning after the kids get on the bus.took Monday and Tuesday off to ice fish so that's what I'm gonna do.


randazzo87 said:


> Well first skunk of the year! Talked to a couple other guys coming in same time I was at c6. Only one guy I talked caught anything. He said a couple small perch. Took a drive out to the campground a lot of traffic over there...


Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Fished Nimmy Pizza Bay with son, Nathan 3pm-6pm. We were the only guys there although signs of previous ice fisherman earlier in the day. A dozen gills between both of us. No hogs or Fish Ohio's. No Crappies or Perch either.

Access to Pizza Bay is a pain in the arse since we can't park near there any more. I dropped my gear & son off at the Radio Tower Gate, then parked at the bar on the corner of S.Main St & Caston Rd.

No matter what, trek Up & Down the Dike SUCKS. I'd rather walk from C1 but it still had some open water & I didn't see anyone fishing there this afternoon.

If I dont get out Monday or Tuesday, this upcoming Polar Vortex will put me indoors for a few days.

On another bad note: Nathan dropped his cell phone down the hole as we were winding up the rods.

Saw a dozen shanty's in High Tension Tower Bay.


----------



## RJohnson442

vib-E said:


> I do believe so...I talked to the guy u was with had the ranger patch on his shirt smoking cigars...he was telling me about all the holes u guys drilled and the luck u all had.he had also said not to go south past that point.thin ice...anyway I'll be there again timarrow morning..
> 
> Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


I think I showed up after they left. Drilled a few holes put the black hub shelter up to only realize I forgot the heater. stayed maybe an hour without a bite and took off. Always something first time out.


----------



## vib-E

RJohnson442 said:


> I think I showed up after they left. Drilled a few holes put the black hub shelter up to only realize I forgot the heater. stayed maybe an hour without a bite and took off. Always something first time out.


I'm out on c-6 now.in 20.5 ft of water on top the submerged bridge.lots of bites.must be Dink's.my minnows must be to big.lol.cause I can't hook em...I left this morning had to turn around forgot my ice auger.....its my 3rd time out.lol.to much stuff to remember.

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## vib-E

A bunch of Dink's out on the bridge...so did some hunting..still at it too









Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## randazzo87

Pretty sure there was a guy there last night that I talked to. He said he managed to pick up a couple small perch in that area


----------



## ltroyer

Well I tried nimi 2nite out of campground bay it was dead had a few nibbles that's it .think I need to try a different lake


----------



## vib-E

ltroyer said:


> Well I tried nimi 2nite out of campground bay it was dead had a few nibbles that's it .think I need to try a different lake


Yup I agree with u there on a different lake...portage lakes altogeather .lol.but I suppose I'll be back there tomarrow.can't get out to the area I wanna try yet on nimi.thin ice so I gotta suffer with what I got

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I tried Mogadore tonight, not much better.


----------



## randazzo87

Seen a couple brave guys take a hike from c6 to the grass island in front. I was think about trying that this weekend if the ice allows


----------



## vib-E

randazzo87 said:


> Seen a couple brave guys take a hike from c6 to the grass island in front. I was think about trying that this weekend if the ice allows


I seen a few guys go out that way also.I left before they came back in...so don't know how they did.seen them move at least 4 times.

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter Getter

Was out Sunday morning fished on the other side of C1 out by the oil tank in 18 foot of water brought home 12 nice perch


----------



## RJohnson442

Went out for about three hours today by the campground parking lot. caught around 10 dink perch and two nice gills. they seemed to shut off around 1:30, I didn't move much either.


----------



## vib-E

Well I was up on nimi today.dink perch.that's about all....but I did see a ranger and asked if gas augers were aloud to be used on nimi.she said she didn't think so cause gas engine powered boats weren't alound on it....but she sounded stumped and not sure really.and by the way...nobody was catching her out on that ice.....per her words.lol...

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## randazzo87

man you defiantly have been putting the work in...seems like fishing has slowed down, I wonder what this cold snap in going to do for this coming weekend?. I'm prb going to have to invest in a manual auger it sounds like....


----------



## swone

I tried to go south out of C6 this morning but the ice was way too soft south of that point by the boat ramp. Packed up and went to C4 instead and caught a bunch of dink perch


----------



## vib-E

randazzo87 said:


> man you defiantly have been putting the work in...seems like fishing has slowed down, I wonder what this cold snap in going to do for this coming weekend?. I'm prb going to have to invest in a manual auger it sounds like....


Well the ice will be thicker...and I hope the fishing is better.at least bigger fish...I'll be out all day sat and half day Sunday on nimi...gotta work the next 3 days...so good luck if u get out before the weekend...looks like we got some days of high 40s and some rain first of next week...get out while u can.

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF

Sounds like the Perch cycle is a couple of years in the making at Nimi. The youngins, is hungry and eager to take your bait!. Have to work for the bigguns'. The winds are strong. Don't get blown away, like we have on a day like this. Stay safe, once you fall in , it's such a shock and your energy will be down hill fast! The problem is trying not to panic.... I speak from experience as a Trapper, I tripped on a slippery rock and fell in about 3' of water and my chest waders filled to my knees, worst part was a long walk to my brother's car, couldn't get the key in to unlock, and his heater would only blow cold air!!!!!


----------



## swone

JamesF said:


> Sounds like the Perch cycle is a couple of years in the making at Nimi. The youngins, is hungry and eager to take your bait!. Have to work for the bigguns'. The winds are strong. Don't get blown away, like we have on a day like this. Stay safe, once you fall in , it's such a shock and your energy will be down hill fast! The problem is trying not to panic.... I speak from experience as a Trapper, I tripped on a slippery rock and fell in about 3' of water and my chest waders filled to my knees, worst part was a long walk to my brother's car, couldn't get the key in to unlock, and his heater would only blow cold air!!!!!


It's funny, I had a couple spots that worked for better size perch last year at Nimisila but I had to work a lot and didn't get there much and so far I haven't been able to get to them because of the ice. I wasn't killing them, but I was catching mostly all fish that were reasonable keepers, 8-10"


----------



## JamesF

We were getting about the same size and some 12",13"s maybe 3 or 4 years ago. Like you I couldn't get out much the past couple of years. When I did, had to work for them.


----------



## vib-E

I decided to take Friday off since I can't wait till Saturday..lol.I'll be out Fri morning scouting a new area.drilling holes and catching those 13in+ perch and some eyes...

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## vib-E

This guy told me where to find the perch.









Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## randazzo87

I taking Friday off as well... next week doesn't look very good for the ice so I figured I better get out while I can!!! Not sure where to go...C6 has not been very good to me...


----------



## buckzye11

If I could only get back on East reservoir! Telling you guys, the Perch run fat there... Don’t get me wrong, there’s quality Perch at Nimi, but tough finding the older pods.
Perch spawn at East is usually turning on in February, 10 foot gravel bottom near weeds edges.


----------



## vib-E

buckzye11 said:


> If I could only get back on East reservoir! Telling you guys, the Perch run fat there... Don’t get me wrong, there’s quality Perch at Nimi, but tough finding the older pods.
> Perch spawn at East is usually turning on in February, 10 foot gravel bottom near weeds edges.


Nimi all the way for me for ice season...don't change my mind now.lol

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Monday 2/4 4:30pm
3 guys on the ice at C1.. 1 guy in front of the Osprey nest towards Comet Rd. 1 guy at the dam. Nobody at Campground Bay or Pizza Bay. Nobody at High Tension Tower Bay.
Ice reduced from 10-11" Saturday to 8-10" today


----------



## Dave_E

Thinking about going tonight for possibly one last hurrah (hopefully not the last).

Anyone get on the ice today and know the thickness?


----------



## Dyson92

Hit the west side for a couple hours 1030 to 1. 13 fow. Perch were in ambush mode for a while shooting up on the drop. Long gold hook, minnow, splitshot 6" up. No mark on bottom until enticed. Wanted an alive minnow deadstick. Ice was solid 6" with 1" crap. Shoreline was good at the 2 spots I tried. Saw the Bald Eagles on the ice about 150 yards away and I was smiling ear to ear by there presents. Also caught a nice channel, got a picture and released. Largest perch was 11".


----------



## icebucketjohn

Drove around Nimmy Tuesday 2/5 after work. Also took a very cautious walk on Campground Bay to talk to the 3 guys on the ice.

Overall, the ice on the entire lake looked eery & ugly.

The ice looked worse than what it actually was. Top 1" was soft & slushy. Shoreline ice was good. Many ugly looking spots, but I avoided them.

I was very surprised to hear it was a slow bite. The cloudy overcast conditions seemed better than the clear, blue skies of Monday for fish to feed. Only 1 lone shanty on the West Side near the power towers & lines. C! looked open again.

Ice was 7-8"


----------



## Dave_E

I was looking around Nimi last night too. Was getting ready to go out of C1 after dark but that ice looked too sketchy for me so I had a stogie and looked around. 

Met Ranger Budanov in the parking lot and chatted for a bit. Great guy and very informative.

I clarified with him that you are not allowed to use any gas powered items on the lake, including augers. Also unless you paid for a campsite, you can not park in the campground parking lot at any time.

Hopefully everything locks back up after Friday night thru Sunday and I can get out Monday night for some crappie.


----------



## hydrasportbill

icebucketjohn said:


> Looks like the ice will still be very sketchy this weekend too. It will push guys to try questionable areas. Sad to say, but guys are gonna go swimming this weekend.
> 
> *TAKE ALL YOUR SAFETY GEAR!!*


WHERE IS THIS NIMI LOCATED THANKS.BILL


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Google is your best friend. Easier just to look it up.
http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/nimisilareservoir


----------



## icebucketjohn

South of Akron
South of Kenmore
Northwest of Canton
Near Green
Northeast of Massillon
Southeast of Barberton
East of Clinton
Northeast of Canal Fulton
West of I-77
East of I-21
South of U.S Rt 619


----------



## Evinrude58

IBJ you forgot east of S. Main St., north of Comet rd. and west of Christman Rd.


----------



## RJohnson442




----------



## swone

Isn't Nimi really in the hearts of all of us that have been fortunate enough to spend some time on her crystal clear waters? (I promised myself I wouldn't cry...)


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> South of Akron
> South of Kenmore
> Northwest of Canton
> Near Green
> Northeast of Massillon
> Southeast of Barberton
> East of Clinton
> Northeast of Canal Fulton
> West of I-77
> East of I-21
> South of U.S Rt 619


Weren’t you just ranting last year about helping out fellow ice fisherman  seems a little suspect after you shamed others for the same type of stuff. 
QUOTE="icebucketjohn, post: 2402114, member: 5098" It doesn't help the ice fishing comradere' one iota. WHY POST then???

I simply don't care for such bravado and simply wish they wouldn't post such garbage.[/QUOTE]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vib-E

Anybody been out to nimi to see or check how the ice is?

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone

13-16 all night tonight, 26 tomorrow. Should be good to go this weekend! Be careful of drilled holes that doubled in size during the rain as they were sucking water like a floor drain! Be careful where ever you go! Spud your way-couple inches of rain can do some nasty things to ice.


----------



## Dyson92

I was as at the high tension bay out of c5 today for several hours. Ice was very solid everywhere I went. 4" clear minimum. All existing holes frozen over solid. Was very surprised. Even throughout. Have all safety gear dispite this report. Fishing was tough though only picking off finicky tiny perch. Couldn't get them going.


----------



## ltroyer

Dyson92 said:


> I was as at the high tension bay out of c5 today for several hours. Ice was very solid everywhere I went. 4" clear minimum. All existing holes frozen over solid. Was very surprised. Even throughout. Have all safety gear dispite this report. Fishing was tough though only picking off finicky tiny perch. Couldn't get them going.


Any one in the small bay by campground ?


----------



## joekacz

Just a bit of advise,you usually can see the old holes but what you should be more aware of is the erosion going to the hole from all of that wind and rain.It can start many feet away from the hole.It's like holding a chunk of ice under running water,it eventually will erode away from the edge but not all the way through.Spud your way is the only way. IMO Stay Safe.


----------



## randazzo87

Has anyone been out to nimi is the last couple of days? Looking to maybe go out in the morning tomorrow not sure of the ice conditions. Thinking about go out at c6 or c4 lot...thanks


----------



## jay2k

2 guys off c4 yesterday. Also 2 in campground bay. Didn’t see anyone when I drove by today. One dude fishing the open water by eddies.


----------

